

Unintended Consequences: Jon Stewart - Edward Conard - video, plus 3 extended - clbrook
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-june-7-2012/edward-conard

======
mhd
He kinda lost me after citing Google as his prime example of 'Merican
"innovation", but not knowing where and under which circumstances they were
founded. (Never mind that his definition of "risk" is pretty first world
based. Stanford CS graduates certainly don't risk starvation or even mild
poverty.)

